# El lm358 nada mas me amplifica hasta cierto voltaje



## kballo (Sep 28, 2008)

hola estoy desarrollando un  proyecto de encendido electrónico de un motor de carro, por el momento este se activara a una cierta temperatura. 
utilizo el sensor de temperatura lm35 pero como te da una señal de 10mV/C necesito amplificarla  para este caso utilice el amplificador operacional lm358; pero este amplificador nada mas de amplifica asta 3.51volts no importa que valores de resistencia le ponga, y  quiero que me amplifique a una señal de 5V o mas para mandarle esa señal al pic  y el pic me de una salida la cual va a un relevador que activara la bobina de encendido  pero cuando le meto el voltaje que sale del lm358 se me desprograma el pic no se por que sea.
lo que necesito es hacer que mi lm358 me amplifique has 5 volts o mas este es mi diagrama: el archivo se llama ima5.jpg

después elevo la temperatura del sensor y el led prende:
ima1.jpg

sigo elevando la temperatura del sensor y todo va bien:
ima2.jpg

este es el punto donde llega a un punto máximo y ya no sube el voltaje
ima3.jpg

sigo aumentando el voltaje tampoco aumenta
ima4.jpg

lo que necesito es que me digan donde esta mi error  por  que ya no me amplifica mas el voltaje y que puedo hacer para que me lo amplifique  a 5 o mas volts cabe decir que  todo esta alimentado a 5 volts


gracias


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 28, 2008)

kballo dijo:
			
		

> ...lo que necesito es que me digan donde esta mi error  por  que ya no me amplifica mas el voltaje y que puedo hacer para que me lo amplifique  a 5 o mas volts cabe decir que  todo esta alimentado a 5 volts...


Eso mismo, que estas alimentando al operacional con 5V y por el tipo de salida que tiene jamas podra llegar.
Tenes que alimentarlo con 7V o mas.


----------



## kballo (Sep 29, 2008)

gracias ahorita mismo lo voy a probar luego te envio la respuesta si me funciono o no


----------



## kballo (Sep 30, 2008)

en efectivo eduardo tenias razon le meti 7 volts y ya me amplifica asta 5.5v eso es una señal muy buena para metersela al pic y ya funciono el pic ahora lo que sigue

gracias


----------



## Ardogan (Oct 1, 2008)

Si mal no recuerdo la salida llega hasta Vpos - 1.5  (tensión alimentación positiva del operacional). Un poco hablamos de eso en https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/problema-lm324-13577/ pero con el LM324, que es similar al LM358 pero con 4 op-amp por chip.


----------

